# Howe Caverns Bicycle Build off!!! Sunday July 27th



## StevieZ (Jan 18, 2014)

Howe Caverns Bicycle show builds off.  Sunday July 27th. Here are the rules.
	       Sponsored by www.shbicyclestore.com 
1.	Start at any time. Your bike must be finished the day of the show to enter Sunday July 27th.

2.	Keeping a journal of progress. Pictures are recommended and will have to be with your bicycle the day of the show.

3.	 Builders can build anything they want with a 2 wheeled bicycle.

4.	Use your imagination and creativity.

5.	You can weld Grind, Cut, Chop, Torch, Fabricate, and Paint.  Do whatever you want to make your bike the coolest, craziest, wildest, baddest , 

        or nicest for this build off. 

6.	There is no limit on age of builder or bicycle.

7.	BICYCLE MUST BE ABLE TO BE RIDDEN!!!!!

8.	If you still do not understand this is a UNLIMITED BUILD OFF!!!!!

For more Info Please contact Steve at 1-518-231-0614. Thanks
www.shbicyclestore.com


----------



## mike j (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking forward to it, last years show was great!


----------



## StevieZ (May 9, 2014)

Ok so far there is just one entree for this build off. We under 3 months away. Let's see some builds!!!!!!


----------



## THE STIG (May 9, 2014)

.....................


----------



## StevieZ (May 10, 2014)

Is that mores code lol


----------



## MrColumbia (May 10, 2014)

Sounds interesting Steve. Unfortunately it takes me about 6 months to build a bike. Do you have a slow race?


----------

